# Flexible Display Tech



## Solace

Even in early science fiction flexible or folding screens - displays that would roll like a scroll of parchment - have been a commonplace occurrence in futuristic societies.

Sony has shown off their flexible displays before, even somewhat large ones, but here is some of the first video of a color, rollable display in a usable size and quality. This particular display uses Organic Thin Film Transistor technology paired with Organic Light Emitting Diodes or OLED, a more advanced version of typical LED technology.

And if you're too lazy to go to the latter article, here is the same video with an explanation by NetworkWorld:





For those interested in the early displays that were "merely" flexible, here is another video from a couple years back.




Source: PinkTentacle.com


----------



## Lucem

Can't wait until I can get my own rollable laptop!


----------



## DarklyValentine

is it wine proof


----------

